# Harbi 93



## cyaxares_died

Türk dilinde niye *1877-1878 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşı* "Harbi 93" ismi verir?
Why do Turks call the 1877-8 Ottoman-Russian war "Harbi 93"?


----------



## Rallino

it's called *93 Harbi*.
Harp = war

93 is a reference to the year *1293*. The war was made in 1293 according to the Solar Calendar that Turks used until 1925.

_P.S. I googled it _


----------



## cyaxares_died

THanks. My dictionary told me "harbi" meant "honest" and for some reason I left it at that.


----------



## macrotis

cyaxares_died said:


> THanks. My dictionary told me "harbi" meant "honest" and for some reason I left it at that.



That's correct. It's the figurative meaning of harbi. But _harbi_ as in _93 harbi _(war of 93) and _harbi_ as in _harbi konuşmak_ (to speak the truth) are different in structure. The former is _harp_ (war) with the genitive suffix -i, the latter is harp with adjectival suffix i (arabic y), which means "that belongs."


----------



## ciao amore

cyaxares_died said:


> THanks. My dictionary told me "harbi" meant "honest" and for some reason I left it at that.


 

*harp = Krieg*

*harbi = 1) ehrlich*

*2) Genitiv**sform dieses Wortes. *


----------



## daywisher

Quoted: "That's correct. It's the figurative meaning of harbi. But _harbi_ as in _93 harbi _(war of 93) and _harbi_ as in _harbi konuşmak_ (to speak the truth) are different in structure. The former is _harp_ (war) with the genitive suffix -i, the latter is harp with adjectival suffix i (arabic y), which means "that belongs." 

One small note on syntax.
In the case of "93 Harbi", the suffix is written as "Harb-i 93", 
Like; Birinci (İkinci) Harb*-i* Umumî = 1st (2nd) World War
Other examples: hâlet*-i* ruhiyye = psychological state /state of mind, Şehr*-i* İstanbul = İstanbul Şehri, iâde*-i* ziyaret = a courtesy visit payed back (to somebody who has visited you before). 

Old usage.


----------



## jinxnao

you can say 93 harbi = 1293 war something like "çocuk sevgis(İ) take notice of İ here it is a suffix and harbi as second meaning means truth 
harbi laf etmek = to speak truth, to tell the truth or speak effectively and esteemworthy...here harbi is nothing to do with harp = war it is just an idiom of which source is not worth searching in my opinion...


----------

